
AI winter is here - mack73
https://github.com/kreeben/resin/wiki/The-database-bubble-and-the-AI-winter
======
powera
Hadoop isn't really that hard. It's map-reduce (which is no more than 4 lines
of Python code to explain) plus a distributed task scheduling system.

I'm not sure I want to use a replacement written by a person that didn't
understand the original.

